# Ist Kartoffelschälen demnächst eine  Straftat?



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,280235,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzarbeit im Haushalt bald kriminell
> 
> Auf Putzfrauen und Freizeit-Handwerker kommen schwere Zeiten zu: Finanzminister Eichel
> will künftig selbst die einmalige Schwarzarbeit im Haushalt als Straftat werten.
> Ein Gesetzentwurf ist bereits fertig.



Wem da noch nicht klar ist, wes Geistes Kind diese Regierung ist , dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, 
das Dumme ist nur: man hat demnächst die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera....
cp


----------



## Hase007 (4 Januar 2004)

Wenn ich für ein paar Stunden einen Babysitter für 10 € Pauschalpreis anschaffe,
dann bin ich wohl auch schon mit einem Bein im Knast.  :x


----------



## Raimund (4 Januar 2004)

*Eichels Lachparade*

 
... nicht nur mit einem Bein, sondern mit zwei!

Ansonsten: Hier nachsehen und die Karikatur betrachten!

http://www.dkp-muenchen.de/BG-Siemens/be/be-0311/be.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Counselor (4 Januar 2004)

Das nennt sich Gegenfinanzierung eines Steuerpupses


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2004)

Hase007 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich für ein paar Stunden einen Babysitter für 10 € Pauschalpreis anschaffex


  
Wo gibts noch nen Babysitter für ein paar Stunden für 10 EUR?


----------



## Hase007 (4 Januar 2004)

Meine liebe Nachbarin macht es für 10 €


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2004)

Das Babysitten, hoffe ich


----------

